# Installation von Apache Derby in Eclipse



## DanyLux (16. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Ich versuche seit tagen Apache derby auf eclipse zu installieren aber krieg dass einfach nicht hin und finde nirgends eine gute erklaerun wie man das installiern soll.

Zur zeit habe ich folgende dateien: derby_core_plugin_10.1.2.zip, derby_ui_plugin_1.1.0.zip in den eclipse Verzeichnis extrahiert und diese Dateien: db-derby-10.1.2.1-bin.zip, db-derby-10.1.2.1-lib.zip, db-derby-10.1.2.1-src.zip in den Verzeichnis C:\Program Files\derby extrahiert. Und hab dann mein Eclipse gestartet und da war nichts dazu gekommen in de menus. 

Ausser in menu Window->Preferences->Plug-in Developpment->Target Platform da kann ich diedateien aber sehen: org.apache.derby.core(10.2.0.0), org.apache.derby.plugin.doc(1.1.0), org.apache.derby.ui(1.1.0). Und habe den aktuellsten eclipse installiert.

Was muss ich denn noch machen damit es laeuft  Vielen Dank im voraus fuer eure Hilfe.


Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen

MfG aus Luxemburg
Gil Gomes Dany


----------



## spoensche (8. Feb 2007)

du entpackst das derby core und ui archive, dann kopierst du die ordner org aus den entpackten archiven in den eclipse plugin ordner.
wenn du dann eclipse startest und im package explorer bei einem geöffneten java projekt einen rechtsklick auf den projekt ordner machst, hast du dann einen neuen eintrag in dem popup menu.


----------

